# Anyone know how this cut was made?



## Cardynal (Apr 15, 2020)

My girlfriend's ex was a woodworker, but finishing projects was not his strong suit. He "forgot" to put up the last cabinet door, and heaven only knows what happened to it. Anyway, I would like to make a matching door for the poor naked cabinet. I hope this picture is enough to go on. Basically I want to know whether there is a single bit that makes this cut, or is it a combination? The width of the entire channel is 1-3/4 inches.

Newbie here who has never used a router, so go easy on me. :wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

router table and a raised panel door set...
*https://www.freudtools.com/explore/router-cnc/router-bit-sets/door-making-sets*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Art; That's a commercially made door I think. If you haven't done this before it'll be waaaay cheaper to just buy one from a cabinet door specialty shop.
"Newbie here who has never used a router, so go easy on me. "
I'm certainly not suggesting that you're not capable of doing it, but how much time and money do you want to throw at it?


----------



## Cardynal (Apr 15, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> router table and a raised panel door set...
> *https://www.freudtools.com/explore/router-cnc/router-bit-sets/door-making-sets*


That bit on the right looks like it could indeed be one piece of the puzzle, if the guide wheel can be removed from the bit. Otherwise the door would have to be made in pieces and assembled. But the doors on these cabinets are solid, no piecework.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cardynal said:


> That bit on the right looks like it could indeed be one piece of the puzzle, if the guide wheel can be removed from the bit. Otherwise the door would have to be made in pieces and assembled. But the doors on these cabinets are solid, no piecework.


it is not solid one piece..
it only looks that way...
there are many more door profiles than those two...
and why would you remove the bearing??? that would put you in the danger zone...
*DO NOT* do it...
listen to Dan...
go to a big box or cabinet shop and get what you need...

wait...
are you planing on using a CNC to make these door???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Art...

We've gathered together a bunch of pertinent/relative information on routering * in this here link *... You should find everything (at least most) quite useful, a lot of help and get you off to a running start in the world of routers... Enjoy...

Do take some time to read the safety PDF's... *PLEASE!!!*
Blood and trips to the ER, we find, are very annoying... Not to mention – expensive...

We do welcome all questions here on about any subject you can come up w/ also....
Not only that, we excel and are well versed at spending your money...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Art; excuse my manners. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

saw you door in these collections...

*https://walzcraft.com/products/cabinet-doors/
https://www.cabinetdoors.com/
https://www.cabinetdoorfactory.com/*


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

rails were two bits, male and female (commercially made) with raise panel.
You might be able buy one through a door MFG like Conestoga. They can make that out of MDF or hardwood.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> saw you door in these collections...
> 
> *https://walzcraft.com/products/cabinet-doors/
> https://www.cabinetdoors.com/
> https://www.cabinetdoorfactory.com/*


Your quite right, making doors is no job for a beginner. N


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome, and take a sample drawer to a cabinet maker or two and ask for a duplicate. They can check the material. If the ex made it, then it will require a bit set, which will be more expensive that a custom made door, and you'll never use the set again. If it's hardwood, you will have to mill, glue up and then cut the panel from narrower width pieces before you shape it. So you're going to have to have some costly tools to do the panel, plus the cost of the hardwood.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Art...I'm going to chime in on taking it to a cabinet shop and have them make one up for you... Reason...? Initial cost of all the tools you'll need to make one door. Of course, if you're looking for a reason to buy tools for a future woodworking hobby, different story...

You will need:
Router, 1/2" shank, 2+HP, table mounted
Router Table (purchase or make your own)
Raised panel bit set (like Stick showed) including panel and rail/stile bits
Shop vac for dust collection (unless you do it out in the driveway)

This is NOT one of those jobs you can do freehand with a router due to the sizes of the bits needed to make the profile...one of the reasons you need a 2+HP router like the Bosch, Triton, etc... and that is why you will need a table setup. Having said that, you can take a 2'x2' piece of 3/4" ply, cut a big hole in the center, screw the router to the bottom and stretch it across a couple of sawhorses...

There really is no way of making that door out of one piece of wood...it will require rails/stiles/center panel (with the big profile you showed).

There are plenty of Ytube videos showing how to make raised panel doors...take a look at some to see if that is what you want to do and make the investment for future woodworking (door making) projects. Basically, by the time you buy/make what you will need you can have one made...

Good luck...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> router table and a raised panel door set...
> *https://www.freudtools.com/explore/router-cnc/router-bit-sets/door-making-sets*


So, what we see here is just the raised panel without the stiles and rails?

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> So, what we see here is just the raised panel without the stiles and rails?
> 
> David


has to have rail and stiles...
look to the raised shouldered cut and see in your mind the spinning cutter.....


----------



## Cardynal (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm afraid I have left out some information that would surely have altered the course of this discussion. For that, I apologize.

I have a Ridgid R22002 2hp router and a table. So that much I wouldn't have to purchase. I have the tools, all except for the proper bits, but I have never actually used them. I bought this particular router to use with a Maslow CNC that I never took out of the box. This Ridgid router is the one they recommend, so I coughed up the $169 to buy it. https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-11-Amp-2-HP-1-2-in-Corded-Fixed-Base-Router-R22002/202739521

Also, before I posted this, I went to Lowes and spent a half hour trying to find a flat 3/4" 10-inch wide board, thinking to glue two pieces side by side and then rout the grooves in the door. Thank you to whoever said it was NOT a solid piece door, regardless of appearances. The paint on the door concealed the joints of the boards. I may have to go back and buy a wider board, if they have one that would cover the center piece without having to be glued together from two pieces.

So all I really need is a cope and stick router bit set, and because I'm only using it for one door, I'm fine with it being from Harbor Freight. Some of those pricier sets would indeed cost more than just buying the door already made.

One other consideration is that if I make the door myself, my girlfriend will think I'm great. If I just buy a door, especially with me having a router already, she's going to think I'm lazy. So I want to have a go at it. If I can't do it, then I'll admit defeat and buy the dang thing. Now that I can see the components of the door in my mind, I think I can do it.

Wish me luck! And thank you to all who have contributed to this discussion. Without your input, I would still be quite lost.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cardynal said:


> I'm afraid I have left out some information that would surely have altered the course of this discussion. For that, I apologize.
> 
> I have a Ridgid R22002 2hp router and a table. So that much I wouldn't have to purchase. I have the tools, all except for the proper bits, but I have never actually used them. I bought this particular router to use with a Maslow CNC that I never took out of the box. This Ridgid router is the one they recommend, so I coughed up the $169 to buy it. https://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-11-Amp-2-HP-1-2-in-Corded-Fixed-Base-Router-R22002/202739521
> 
> ...


since you're golden on the table, let's get this puppy under way...
and we know you can do it...

wide boards will be a mistake because wood moves and you won't get the best wood for the job......
there's enough attached information to make you an expert..
suitable grained wood is what you are after...
see the jointer PDF for edge prepping for the glue up... 
just the panel needs glue up... the rails and stiles don't but need the correct grain to stay stable... 
blind splines for the panel will to be your advantage...

if you take the time w/o short cuts to build the best possible door, your experience level and skill will take leaps forward...

good luck w/ that HF bit set...
there are many vendors to choose from... (pass on MCLS)

.


----------

